# Zero motivation



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This has been such a major problem for me the for the past year or so. I lack the drive or initiative to do anything. Just anything. And I'm not necessarily depressed or sad, it's more of a complete lack of emotional content. I feel like an empty canvas, just...completely apathetic. I mean, I can imagine achieving goals, improving my life, and helping other people, but the sense of satisfaction one would normally get from such things simply isn't there. I'm assuming it's depression, but even the times when I'm relatively happy, I still can't find any desire or drive.

Has anyone else experienced similar feelings? I'm wondering if antidepressants will help, I really hope so.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

It's combo of SA and depression for me and the way certain other people act, but yeah I feel that way often. I mostly just force myself to do things. I've only ever taken Celexa and it didn't help me so I quit taking it. Withdrawals are the suck just so you know.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

yes, this is exactly how i am feeling and have been feeling, and i was waiting for a forum like this lol


----------



## Exileblue (Dec 31, 2009)

I know this feeling too. The only thing that I could do about it, check what has to be done and do it, even if you don't want to.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I get this also. I've been stuck in an 7 year rut.

Ironically though, I find I have more motivation and get more accomplished the more things I have going on. Its like I develop some momentum which gets me going more and more. 

You might not be like this though. Good luck.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

From what I've heard of anti-depressants, they tend to rob people of their desires and motivation as badly as the depression does. Not that I've ever taken any myself though. 
If anyone has taken a drug that helps them feel motivated I'd love to hear about it, because I'm having the same problems.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> This has been such a major problem for me the for the past year or so. I lack the drive or initiative to do anything. Just anything. And I'm not necessarily depressed or sad, it's more of a complete lack of emotional content. I feel like an empty canvas, just...completely apathetic. I mean, I can imagine achieving goals, improving my life, and helping other people, but the sense of satisfaction one would normally get from such things simply isn't there. I'm assuming it's depression, but even the times when I'm relatively happy, I still can't find any desire or drive.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced similar feelings? I'm wondering if antidepressants will help, I really hope so.


Yep, i totally feel like this. I dont care about anything and dont get excited about anything. Everything is just......whatever.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I find it hard to even get motivated and do something I like. It sucks when you've got school work. I just think it's best to force yourself and do it, who knows, eventually you might enjoy it a little bit...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

You mean this is not normal?...


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=300102011


----------

